# JOB



## 14636 (Sep 13, 2006)

hey, im thinking about quitting my job becuase I have been taking off so much. When I wake up in the mornings I'm so exausted from not eating good the day before and the IBS. i can never eat enough to take away the fatigue (at work), i deel with fatigue constantly! its so frusterating becuase i know i wouldnt quit the job if i felt better. i usually get the IBS at work and once my boss heard, oh lord thats another story. anyway I still want to have a job, but I need one with less physical exsertion. right now i work in a day-care as well as school. anyway thanks for listening!


----------



## 19391 (Jan 11, 2007)

hey, I understand how you feel. I was working as a teaching assistant at the university in the summer and every day i had to run to the bathroom 3-4 times before I went into the class. Is there any way that you could work part time? Can you eat things like pasta? This has lots of carbs and would give you more energy. Don't give up yet, I am only just now discovering that there are things that should be safe to eat, something that my doctors never told me and that I had to find out by myself. I have only just started my new diet so I don't know if it will actually work. good luck with your job situation, i feel for you.


----------



## 14461 (Nov 19, 2006)

I understand where you are coming from. I'm currently in a poorly paid job which is highly tedious because of the problems I have with bloating, wind etc. Luckily the people I work are flexible and understand I have a problem (though I don't think they really know what the exact problem is). I think most people don't understand why these things are such a problem but when overtime you've had to put up with pain etc it just wears you down. Good luck in finding something!


----------



## 14636 (Sep 13, 2006)

my job is only one day a week! but the problem is its 9 in the morning and i am exausted. thanks for the support


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

Food intolerance test? You can find out which foods you're reacting bad to. Don't pay more than $80 (or whatever the equivalent should be in the US; mine cost Â£40 and was worth every penny).Mind, I can't eat bread now.


----------



## MyOwnSavior (Dec 21, 2006)

Anyone have a job that's really good for someone with IBS? I ask because I have to hit the job market in about 6 months and as of right now I'm basing my future career entirely on, well, whether or not IBS will allow me to do it. I'm going to have a college degree, but it's in a liberal arts field, so it's not really going to help me a whole lot (i.e. in the same way that a degree in accounting would) and so I'm not really concerned about what pay and or benefits I get from the job. I just want a job that is IBS-approved! Anyone have any suggestions??


----------

